# Short Dayton DSP-408 Review



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

After my PPI DSP-88r decided to puke out on me I picked up a MiniDSP 2x4 (thanks JSCoyne) and while it worked pretty well I wasn't happy with how sensitive to levels it was and since I had a few extra buck in my Paypal I picked up the Dayton on eBay.

Install was straightforward and like any other DSP I've ever used. I'm feeding it a signal from an Audio Control LC2i which is fed from the factory Honda radio because the OEM starts clipping around 26 (of 40) and even at that point it seems too much for most processors. I've adjusted the output of the LC2i so that it's not clipping the input of the processor.

The software is easy enough to use once you learn how to link channels. I used the measurements that I'd previously used with my PPI unit and I have to say that it sounds really good! I've done ZERO EQ tuning only TA and Xover. Noise floor is practically non-existent, turns on and off silently, and the wired remote works well enough.

For $150 it's a great unit. Would recommend!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

You have anymore detailed updates on this unit? Looking to possibly order it this weekend. Did you try the bluetooth dongle? Can you control volume through hu without the wired remote?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I've not used the BT dongle. I have the volume set at 50 on the remote and it's just left in my center console and the volume is controlled by my head unit. Works pretty well that way. 

I'm actually selling mine because I really want to play with the MiniDSP 6x8 unit and it's auto EQ functions (I buy and sell gear a lot). My car has probably never sounded better (at least DIY'ing it) than it has with this processor.


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

They have Open Box Untis for $70 right now. Just ordered one.


----------



## cycleguy (Feb 10, 2018)

kizz said:


> You have anymore detailed updates on this unit? Looking to possibly order it this weekend. Did you try the bluetooth dongle? Can you control volume through hu without the wired remote?


If your factory H/unit has bluetooth the answer is yes


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just picked one up and hoping to install it soon. With the Bluetooth you can tune with an Android tablet correct? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> Just picked one up and hoping to install it soon. With the Bluetooth you can tune with an Android tablet correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I don't have the BT module but as I understand it you can.


----------



## soco_canyon (Jul 27, 2019)

beerdrnkr said:


> Just picked one up and hoping to install it soon. With the Bluetooth you can tune with an Android tablet correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I've been able to connect with my android phone and tune it but so far I haven't been able to get my chromebook to connect. I'm probably doing something wrong.


----------



## hankhowdy1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike-G said:


> They have Open Box Untis for $70 right now. Just ordered one.




There are open box Dayton 408s for $70? Where?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

hankhowdy1 said:


> There are open box Dayton 408s for $70? Where?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.parts-express.com/resto...-processor-for-home-and-car-audio--88-230-500


----------



## hankhowdy1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike-G said:


> https://www.parts-express.com/resto...-processor-for-home-and-car-audio--88-230-500




Oh well, it’s no longer available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry. I picked one up the other day and it showed available earlier this morning. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like you've got to be on the site at the right moment for those. Noticing the same thing with the UMM-6


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

It looks like the 70 buck Daytons are back in stock for those looking


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

Jroo said:


> It looks like the 70 buck Daytons are back in stock for those looking


Confirmed they are back that is a great price indeed.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks for the heads-up - for $70, it's hard to pass up. I think they are already down to 1 left in stock - so if you want one, better grab it quick!

For that price, I'll just use it for a learning tool for now - and may eventually replace my DSR-1 with it (would also need a $250 Pac Audio AmpPro 4 as well to replace the DSR-1).

EDIT: Never mind - now they are out of stock again (minutes after I posted this)...


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Figured I could give a quick update to this thread. Sold the Honda over a year ago and was for a while running the Dayton in the home (where it worked great) and have since put it in my wife's Ford Escape. I've added the BT module for setup with my Android phone (stupidly went to a MacBook) which while it works well the interface isn't nearly as intuitive as the PC setup. Either way it continues to work very well in her car and she's quite happy with it.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

We just finished installing the DSP-408 in my sons car.
My only gripes are it has a 20hz lower limit for the filters/peq's and suffers from a non isolated supply which can give alternator noise problems.
We ended up trying multiple earth points and the best was the same earth spot as the head unit , this reduced it a lot but it was still there so we fitted RCA earth isolators to the main and sub outputs from the head unit to the DSP and that completely removed the alternator noise.
I was expecting a low voltage output from the DSP which would have increased the noise floor but it was putting out almost 6v p-p unclipped (verified by oscilloscope) at max settings.
It sounds very good , i have a JL Audio TWK-88 in my car and my sons car has the same setup except for a different subwoofer and the DSP-408 , it sounds just as good as mine.
Very happy with it especially the price.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

My son complains that the DSP is noisy at times and not at others and very easily picks up external noise.

I would not recommend this unit until Dayton fix the noise issues or comes out with a V2.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

The noise issue is well documented, most folks can solve it with a dc-dc isolator.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes true but Dayton still need to fix this noise issue with their hardware.


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Quite a few people don't have the issue at all with them. I know 5 or 6 people with them that haven't had the noise issue. My complaint on them is the RCA voltage is only 3.5v.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

I measured the RCA output with an oscilloscope and it was just under 6v peak to peak unclipped , more than enough to drive my amps with a low noise floor.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

He may mean the rca input. Made integration with my head unit more complicated than necessary since they have a low max input voltage.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

But I don't understand because as long as you set the input gain correctly by adjusting the input sliders in the software it is able to take high volt RCA input as I had almost 8 v peak to peak RCA input and was able to get a nice unclipped output by adjusting input and output gain in the DSP software.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

Hmmmmmm, I may have to play with that then. Thanks. Honestly, I just assumed my 5v out on my head unit wouldnt work with it since others had had the same experience. Guess that's what I get for assuming 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes I was worried about those issues after reading other people saying the same but when I received the unit and was setting the gains with an oscilloscope I had no problems setting it up as I wanted.


----------



## Bmwe39528i (9 mo ago)

I'm thinking of using this in Bluetooth mode but I have never used DSP before.

If I connect to it via Bluetooth to my phone, can I then run 4 rca cables out of it to 4 channel speaker amp and 2 rca cables to a second subwoofer amp?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Bmwe39528i said:


> I'm thinking of using this in Bluetooth mode but I have never used DSP before.
> 
> If I connect to it via Bluetooth to my phone, can I then run 4 rca cables out of it to 4 channel speaker amp and 2 rca cables to a second subwoofer amp?


yep that's the point. In the mixer you route inputs to outputs. So whether that's analog inputs or bluetooth its just a mater of taking the signal, routing through the signal processing and the output channel.


----------



## Bmwe39528i (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the explanation!

If anyone has a link to dc-dc isolator they used, please share.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

most use the minidsp dc-dc isolator, its on their website and amazon


----------



## Bmwe39528i (9 mo ago)

miniDC 12V DC to DC Isolator for miniDSP 2x4 and 2x4 HD Amazon.com: miniDC 12V DC to DC Isolator for miniDSP 2x4 and 2x4 HD : Electronics


----------

